
Best Buy and Verizon Jump Into E-Reader Fray, With iRex  - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/23/technology/internet/23ebooks.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
dagw
I really wish someone would essentially take the Kindle DX, strip out all the
wireless network stuff, touch screens and everything else not directly connect
to displaying pdf, html and txt files, and sell it for $150-200 less than the
Kindle.

